# Anyone thirsty?



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Just like my water!.. thanks gwad for Water Right treatment!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Damn!! What was the deal? Had the water been off for a few years or not run from that side of the house for ages? It looks like sewage or resin beads, maybe.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Is that Brawndo?


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

I had a similar situation a couple hours after I ate at Taco Bell the other day...


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

A 400' well dried up on Friday. I shut power off until Monday and this is what came out. It cleared up after running. Might have to go back to install a control that shuts the pump off when the well is dry. I forget the name of the control but there installed on slow yielding wells and the work great.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

vinpadalino said:


> A 400' well dried up on Friday. I shut power off until Monday and this is what came out. It cleared up after running. Might have to go back to install a control that shuts the pump off when the well is dry. I forget the name of the control but there installed on slow yielding wells and the work great.


I want to know what that flow fitting is called when u find out


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> A 400' well dried up on Friday. I shut power off until Monday and this is what came out. It cleared up after running. Might have to go back to install a control that shuts the pump off when the well is dry. I forget the name of the control but there installed on slow yielding wells and the work great.


Sounds like the well need to be blow out to clear the plugged screen.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

sparky said:


> I want to know what that flow fitting is called when u find out


You can get a pressure switch with low water cut off, when it drops below the cut in pressure it will have to be reset. Or you can get a control box with I believe it is called a pump saver installed in it that after it is set up it will shut the pump off foe a predetermined time if there is a significant change in amperage.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

tim666 said:


> You can get a pressure switch with low water cut off, when it drops below the cut in pressure it will have to be reset. Or you can get a control box with I believe it is called a pump saver installed in it that after it is set up it will shut the pump off foe a predetermined time if there is a significant change in amperage.


Yea I know bout pressure switches but I thought he was talkin bout some new fitting or component that hadent heard bout


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

tim666 said:


> You can get a pressure switch with low water cut off, when it drops below the cut in pressure it will have to be reset. Or you can get a control box with I believe it is called a pump saver installed in it that after it is set up it will shut the pump off foe a predetermined time if there is a significant change in amperage.


I think tim is right pump saver.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I prefer pump savers or low water cut off. Just me though interested to know if you could find one of those fittings. Just to see how it works.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Rando said:


> I had a similar situation a couple hours after I ate at Taco Bell the other day...












So, making a run for the border _gives_ you the runs...:shutup:


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks like galvanized system to me


----------

